# How to gauge size from a picture ....



## Brodysmom

The size comparison threads are a favorite of mine.  I thought it would be interesting if we posted pics of our Chi's in relation to a person along with their weight. Then when someone is looking at a pic of a Chi, they can get a rough idea of their weight/size. Sometimes it is so hard to tell how big they are from a pic! 

Here's one of my daughter holding Brody (5 pounds) and my mom's papillon who is 10 pounds.


----------



## TLI

Wee little Brody Man!  He is such a little stud! And a very good representation of 5 lbs! Still a tiny guy. I'll gather some of my pics.


----------



## TLI

Lexie: 3 to 3.5 lbs. I haven't weighed them since they were all sick. But she always stays within this range as she is 3 years old.

This is a 9 year old boy holding her.










Gia: 3 to Under 3 lbs. The last weight I had on her was 2.7 lbs. I believe, but that's somewhat inaccurate since they had all been sick. 

My Dad holding her.










Jade: 2 lbs. Teeny little wee thing.










I'll have to find one that better represents My Chubby Monkey Man's (Chance) size. If I can't find a good one, I'll take a new one.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Wow awesome idea! I have a photo of me and TIny somewhere .. Hes around 5lbs but i think we both look a bit funky  lol


----------



## TLI

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Wow awesome idea! I have a photo of me and TIny somewhere .. Hes around 5lbs but i think we both look a bit funky  lol


Well let's see it.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Haha hang on ill find it on Photosbucket :S lol


----------



## TLI

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Haha hang on ill find it on Photosbusket :S lol


Okie Dokie.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Here it is(i going to be brave and post it!) ITs the worst photo and imo he looks Massive !lol


----------



## TLI

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Here it is(i going to be brave and post it!) ITs the worst photo and imo he looks Massive !lol


You are such a pretty girl!!!! It's so nice to see you! 

Tiny is such a cute boy! I love his markings!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

TLI said:


> You are such a pretty girl!!!! It's so nice to see you!
> 
> Tiny is such a cute boy! I love his markings!


Thanks  haha me pretty? :S lol

He is my little Mini-Man  lol he has awesome markings i havent found a boy in my area stud wise who is cuter than him! lol Your babies make him look like a giant!!! lol


----------



## 18453

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Here it is(i going to be brave and post it!) ITs the worst photo and imo he looks Massive !lol


SMILE ROBYN!! Can i bounce on the trampoline please? I actually dont' have any pics of me and Daisy!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Daisydoo said:


> SMILE ROBYN!! Can i bounce on the trampoline please? I actually dont' have any pics of me and Daisy!!!


haha OMg i hate smiing its all goofy! lol Of course you cna i havent been on it since like a year ago! lol omg you should take one


----------



## rache

I think thats the first time you have posted a picture of you on here! Yay!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

rache said:


> I think thats the first time you have posted a picture of you on here! Yay!


haha it is! Thats me on a erm usual down dressing couldnt care less day  haha *blush* its quite terrible!


----------



## TLI

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Thanks  haha me pretty? :S lol
> 
> He is my little Mini-Man  lol he has awesome markings i havent found a boy in my area stud wise who is cuter than him! lol Your babies make him look like a giant!!! lol


Yes, you are a very pretty girl!  Your eyes tell the tale to your heart. :daisy:

Tiny's the cutest stud around! His little pink nose is so kissable. 

My babies are just squirts. :lol: None of them wanted to grow much. Silly Chi Wee's! Chance is tiny in stature, but he's a very full boy. The full length of his body is about from where your arm and hand starts there in the pic, to where Tiny's head is, but he's a chunky boy!!! :wink: :lol: We call him our "big boy." We have all kinds of nick names for him. Bubba Chub, Mini Magic Muffin (Muffins are short, but wide, lol), Monkey Man, Big Man on Campus...... And he loves them all! He stands so proud when he hears his never ending names. :lol:


----------



## elaina

Not the greatest pic of me , but cute of the dogs.


----------



## TLI

elaina said:


> Not the greatest pic of me , but cute of the dogs.


What are their weights?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

TLI said:


> Yes, you are a very pretty girl!  Your eyes tell the tale to your heart. :daisy:
> 
> Tiny's the cutest stud around! His little pink nose is so kissable.
> 
> My babies are just squirts. :lol: None of them wanted to grow much. Silly Chi Wee's! Chance is tiny in stature, but he's a very full boy. The full length of his body is about from where your arm and hand starts there in the pic, to where Tiny's head is, but he's a chunky boy!!! :wink: :lol: We call him our "big boy." We have all kinds of nick names for him. Bubba Chub, Mini Magic Muffin (Muffins are short, but wide, lol), Monkey Man, Big Man on Campus...... And he loves them all! He stands so proud when he hears his never ending names. :lol:


Haha *blush* im goiing to delete that photo soon! lol! I must admit i love my eyes haha but that is a bad photo 

I know its amazing its Pink not red lol his eyes are magenta in the dark witha camera flash its scary! lol

Haha wow he is "stocky" lol I dont know his measurements ill try and get some soon! lol 
I love Chances nick names! Haha Muffin  i likeMuffins and he looks yummy enough to eat! lol


----------



## elaina

TLI said:


> What are their weights?


Minnie is 5 pounds, 2 ounces
Tootise in that pic was around 8 1/2 pounds. she gained a half a pound since
then, not overwieght though , just big bone structure


----------



## 18453

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> haha OMg i hate smiing its all goofy! lol Of course you cna i havent been on it since like a year ago! lol omg you should take one


I HAVE NO MAKE UP ON DAYTIME!! You know what i look like anyway ha ha ha.. if i can prize her out of hiding in the grass ill try get a big.. urgh


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Daisydoo said:


> I HAVE NO MAKE UP ON DAYTIME!! You know what i look like anyway ha ha ha.. if i can prize her out of hiding in the grass ill try get a big.. urgh


Haha lol i dont unless im going out or wake up in a good mood  lol
YEp i do lolhaha *high5s* for goofy pics :hello1: lol
Aww bless little Daisy! I bet shes teeny! lol Mine isnt a body shot so you cant really see how small he is.


----------



## 18453

Oh man.. excuse my clothes all skewiff and the dodgy hair at the front the hair dresser hacked my fringe yesterday


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Daisydoo said:


> Oh man.. excuse my clothes all skewiff and the dodgy hair at the front the hair dresser hacked my fringe yesterday


aww bless! How cute... does Daisy look! lol how much does she weigh like 2lbs now isnt it?


----------



## Bella Luna

Here is one of me and Bella..









And another


----------



## 18453

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> aww bless! How cute... does Daisy look! lol how much does she weigh like 2lbs now isnt it?


3lbs 3oz She's being a chunky monkey!! I'm sure a pound is fur tho coz she's proper little


----------



## 18453

Bella Luna said:


> Here is one of me and Bella..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another


You're just ridiculously pretty!! :foxes15: 

Bella is a dinky dinky dot!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

haha i know fur can make a difference! lol im well behind 3lbs wow she grew lol


----------



## TLI

Daisydoo said:


> Oh man.. excuse my clothes all skewiff and the dodgy hair at the front the hair dresser hacked my fringe yesterday


Oh Man you girls are pretty!!! 

Daisy's size is like my Chance's size. Almost spot on.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Daisydoo said:


> You're just ridiculously pretty!! :foxes15:
> 
> Bella is a dinky dinky dot!!


Now Now Sarah! Jealousy will get you no where!  lol I Agree though  haha


----------



## TLI

Bella Luna said:


> Here is one of me and Bella..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another


When you get a chance, take current pics of you holding both girls so we can see the difference. Make sure we can see their whole body compared to your's.  Bella's size and shape reminds me of my Lexie at that age.


----------



## 18453

TLI said:


> Oh Man you girls are pretty!!!
> 
> Daisy's size is like my Chance's size. Almost spot on.


Thanks  I look rough in this picture today tho ha ha.. 

Tiny and chunky ha ha!! I want her to get a little taller tho.. although her little growth plate things on her legs are almost gone now!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Daisydoo said:


> Thanks  I look rough in this picture today tho ha ha..
> 
> Tiny and chunky ha ha!! I want her to get a little taller tho.. although her little growth plate things on her legs are almost gone now!!


haha lol oh maybe she'll even out soon then. I cant wait till Mimi starts to grow  lol


----------



## TLI

Daisydoo said:


> Thanks  I look rough in this picture today tho ha ha..
> 
> Tiny and chunky ha ha!! I want her to get a little taller tho.. although her little growth plate things on her legs are almost gone now!!


You look far from rough!!! That's a beautiful pic! 

They really aren't "chunky," but they are "full." :lol: 

She will grow for a good while yet. Probably 2 more months on her height and length. Then she'll fill out from there.


----------



## 18453

TLI said:


> You look far from rough!!! That's a beautiful pic!
> 
> They really aren't "chunky," but they are "full." :lol:
> 
> She will grow for a good while yet. Probably 2 more months on her height and length. Then she'll fill out from there.


Thank you.. She hasn't got that much bigger over the last month.. it maybe the odd cm here or there but nothing noticeable!! I don't think she's going to grow a major lot yet!

Ha ha ha thanks.. i generally refuse any form of photo unless i have half a face full of make up!! Unlike Amber i need it ha ha ha!!


----------



## TLI

Daisydoo said:


> Thank you.. She hasn't got that much bigger over the last month.. it maybe the odd cm here or there but nothing noticeable!! I don't think she's going to grow a major lot yet!
> 
> Ha ha ha thanks.. i generally refuse any form of photo unless i have half a face full of make up!! Unlike Amber i need it ha ha ha!!


No, she won't grow a whole lot. She will probably be about 2" longer in length, and 2" taller when she is through. 

You shouldn't refuse pics. You truly are a beautiful girl. We are always our own worst critics.


----------



## 18453

TLI said:


> No, she won't grow a whole lot. She will probably be about 2" longer in length, and 2" taller when she is through.
> 
> You shouldn't refuse pics. You truly are a beautiful girl. We are always our own worst critics.


Can i employ you for a pic me up lol.. I love being called a girl.. think i went past the girl stage a few years ago 

Oh thats still so so so tiny!! My dinky dot


----------



## Brodysmom

OMG - you guys are all sooooooooooooo pretty!!!! I love the dogs, but man - all of you are gorgeous!


----------



## rache

This is me, my son just took it, hes only 8 bless him!

Bit of a plain jane compared to some!!! lol


----------



## TLI

Daisydoo said:


> Can i employ you for a pic me up lol.. I love being called a girl.. think i went past the girl stage a few years ago
> 
> Oh thats still so so so tiny!! My dinky dot


Girl is a figure of speech. Not an insult. :wink:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

rache said:


> This is me, my son just took it, hes only 8 bless him!
> 
> Bit of a plain jane compared to some!!! lol


Wow Rachel great photo! I hate how photos never do any justice! Billy & Pixie look so big and i know how tiny they really are  lol Bless is your boy being behaved now lol


----------



## rache

He has his moments!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Lol its a great photo considering he took it


----------



## 18453

Brodysmom said:


> OMG - you guys are all sooooooooooooo pretty!!!! I love the dogs, but man - all of you are gorgeous!


Ah thanks Tracy!! 



rache said:


> This is me, my son just took it, hes only 8 bless him!
> 
> Bit of a plain jane compared to some!!! lol


Shhhh whatever rach.. you're lovely.. oh look they teeny tiny Pixie isn't having none of the picture and Billy just looks annoyed with the idea



TLI said:


> Girl is a figure of speech. Not an insult. :wink:


Ha ha ha i took it as a compliment.. as i do when i get ID'd for a bottle of wine!! But then i'm normally screaming in excitement digging out my driving license and jumping the counter to kiss the shop assistant lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Daisydoo said:


> Ha ha ha i took it as a compliment.. as i do when i get ID'd for a bottle of wine!! But then i'm normally screaming in excitement digging out my driving license and jumping the counter to kiss the shop assistant lol


Haha! I bought lottery tickets & Cigarettes the other day i was impressed well i dunno if thats good or bad ! lol 
FYI the CIgarettes werent for me!


----------



## 18453

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Haha! I bought lottery tickets & Cigarettes the other day i was impressed well i dunno if thats good or bad ! lol
> FYI the CIgarettes werent for me!


You're underage... i'm erm quite a large bit over


----------



## chideb

Wow, there are some absolutely gorgeous young ladies in this group! Ahh, to be that young again, and know what I know now...:coolwink:

So just to bring us all back to the "reality" of life.. and age, here's a pic of Neko and his momma (who is a grammy to 6 grandkids!) Pease be kind to an old lady...lol Blessings, Deb


----------



## Brodysmom

Deb - you are gorgeous as well!! Neko is cute as a button. What does he weigh? He looks very small in the pic.


----------



## 18453

chideb said:


> Wow, there are some absolutely gorgeous young ladies in this group! Ahh, to be that young again, and know what I know now...:coolwink:
> 
> So just to bring us all back to the "reality" of life.. and age, here's a pic of Neko and his momma (who is a grammy to 6 grandkids!) Pease be kind to an old lady...lol Blessings, Deb


Ah Deb thats a lovely pic.

Its wierd i see everyone on here as the same age.. how bizarre!!

6 Grankids.. blimey thats an expensive Christmas!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

chideb said:


> Wow, there are some absolutely gorgeous young ladies in this group! Ahh, to be that young again, and know what I know now...:coolwink:
> 
> So just to bring us all back to the "reality" of life.. and age, here's a pic of Neko and his momma (who is a grammy to 6 grandkids!) Pease be kind to an old lady...lol Blessings, Deb


Wow your just as gorgeous Deb! & little Neko, how big is he? Hes lovely. And of course we're kind lol


----------



## 18453

OK these probably gage Daisy's size a bit better and also is easier for me to take a photo rather than whack hte timer on!!

DAisy sitting next to my 9 year old Abi.. who is average height for a 9 year old


















and average size pigs ear - who knew pigs had such big ears?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Wow great photos Sarah! Do you have glasses too or just Abi? I dont mean that to sound rude


----------



## TLI

Deb, you are beautiful!!! Age only makes us better. :wink: Little Neko is an absolute doll, and very small.


----------



## chideb

Thank you for the kindness to an old lady... Actually, I love being an grammy.. and retired.. all joking aside..
Neko is a little fella, our smallest since Rio passed away last year. Neko is 4.5 pounds. Rio was only 3 pounds. Bandy is our next smallest at 5.5 pounds.


----------



## rache

Deb you look great! 

Sarah, Abi looks so sweet. x


----------



## TLI

chideb said:


> Thank you for the kindness to an old lady... Actually, I love being an grammy.. and retired.. all joking aside..
> Neko is a little fella, our smallest since Rio passed away last year. Neko is 4.5 pounds. Rio was only 3 pounds. Bandy is our net smallest at 5.5 pounds.


His little size reminds me of Chance.  Very compact, wee fella', but not super thin. Perfect!!! And the offer is still open should you ever want to part with him. :wink:


----------



## TLI

Awwww, look at Abi! Isn't she a little beauty!


----------



## 18453

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Wow great photos Sarah! Do you have glasses too or just Abi? I dont mean that to sound rude


For driving but i need new ones.. Abi's are because of her CP she has a squint so they're corrective.. she's worn them since she was 15 months old.



rache said:


> Deb you look great!
> 
> Sarah, Abi looks so sweet. x


Thank you.. she's not always angelic trust me.



TLI said:


> Awwww, look at Abi! Isn't she a little beauty!


She's GORGEOUS not that i'm biased or anything but my baby is quite the little hottie in her class!! The boys can go away though!!


----------



## IowasAngel

Here's a couple of pics I have of Coco. She's 3 lbs 3 ozs and 14 months old.

First with my 12 yr old daughter:










And then sitting on my husband's lap. Kind of hard to tell her size with the jacket on but you get somewhat of an idea.


----------



## TLI

Coco is a wee munchkin too.  Such a pretty girl! Her Sissy is very pretty too!


----------



## IowasAngel

TLI said:


> Coco is a wee munchkin too.  Such a pretty girl! Her Sissy is very pretty too!


Thanks! Coco adores my daughter so much. Her name is Tabitha but we call her Tabby. All I have to do is say "Where's Tabby? Is she home yet?" and Coco will run to the door and whimper. She loves my other 2 daughters as well but there just seems to be a connection between these 2.


----------



## Quinn

Schroeder is about 5 lbs, Phoebe is between 3-3.5 (it fluctuates)

With an 8 year old, obviously its a BIT different as the angle isn't straight on









Me and Phoebe, I know its not the best pic but gives you an idea of how small she is with my hand (and yes ok, I admit I've got big ol' man hands  But she's still small!)









And here she was when I first got her. She was probably about 1.6 lbs here.








Sitting in my hand










Phoebe sitting on a 12 yr old, with 8-10lb (I'm guessing) Pilgrim watching. Phoebe may be tall but I still think this picture gives an idea on body type.









Pilgrim, Schroed, Pheebs. My dogs look like I don't feed them!  Better idea how big Pilly really is compared to them









In an xmas stocking









With a pug









On a dane (by the way, Halpert eats about the equivalent to Schroeder every day  )


----------



## TLI

IowasAngel said:


> Thanks! Coco adores my daughter so much. Her name is Tabitha but we call her Tabby. All I have to do is say "Where's Tabby? Is she home yet?" and Coco will run to the door and whimper. She loves my other 2 daughters as well but there just seems to be a connection between these 2.


That is so sweet! It's funny how they get so attached to their humans. Each of mine have a "fave" child in the home. Our fur-kids and our human kids really have a way of touching our hearts. :love7:



Quinn said:


> Schroeder is about 5 lbs, Phoebe is between 3-3.5 (it fluctuates)
> 
> On a dane (by the way, Halpert eats about the equivalent to Schroeder every day  )


This pic is so darn cute!!! Isn't it funny how the thin ones can eat as much as the ones that are bigger than them! Makes you wonder where they put it! :lol: Your babies are adorable!!


----------



## sookey

HALPERT............ i have been waiting for more pics of him


----------



## Quinn

TLI said:


> This pic is so darn cute!!! Isn't it funny how the thin ones can eat as much as the ones that are bigger than them! Makes you wonder where they put it! :lol: Your babies are adorable!!


Oh no you mistunderstood. I meant that Halpert could potentially EAT SCHROEDER everyday! Halpert eats up to 5 lbs of raw a day, so I could just skin Schroeder and hand him over (not that I ever would)! That is a frequent threat that the chihuahuas get 

Of course Schroeder would LOVE to eat 5 lbs a day and I'm sure he would if I let him.




sookey said:


> HALPERT............ i have been waiting for more pics of him


Well then I'll be sure to post more pics of his soon!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Wow Pheobe is soo dainty!!! Shes teeny isnt she! lol i love Schroeder shes lovely and the difference is quite amazing i love the last picture! lol


----------



## flippedstars

Okay, here's what I've got for now (didn't have time to take any new ones!)

Oakley is 3.2 lbs, Laurel is 14ish (now) but was probably 16ish in these pictures.





































Oakley is my shrimpy little idget LOL. Laurel is a mix of some sort, we don't know what. We are so proud of how much weight she has lost (when I first met hubby she was 21 pounds!!! She's down 7+ pounds now and looks like a dog not a turkey waiting to be cooked! I'll try to do some of Trigger soon too!

This thread is way fun =)

Oh! I found one with me and Trigger...excuse how tired I look (I drove 7 hours all night to go get him and I was zoinked...this is my first picture with him!!)

Trigger : 2.2 lbs here (8 weeks)


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Lovely photos


----------



## 18453

Hahah your hubbies face is priceless!!!

Great pics.. you don't even look remotely tired


----------



## TLI

Oakley is such a wee Bambina.  She's a little doll!!!! Trigger looks as happy as a lark sitting in Mama's lap! Cute boy!


----------



## JRZL

this is me and layla, she is around 4.5 pounds


----------



## 18453

Oh Layla looks really tiny.. you have lovely hair


----------



## TLI

Awwwww, little Layla!!! She is a wee girl too!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Lovely photo shes a nice size


----------



## JRZL

Daisydoo said:


> you have lovely hair


thanks  its right mess in that photo haha


----------



## flippedstars

JRZL said:


> this is me and layla, she is around 4.5 pounds


Layla is precious and has a very nice head!


----------



## Chiboymom

Here is my BIG boy on my lap last week...he is a giant compared to most of the Chi's on here. I LOVE him just the same. He is a robust 7.5 pounds.









He really looks Huge on my 3 year old grandson. I am pleased with him though, larger with long legs, but sturdy.









I really enjoyed looking at all the pupsters as well as getting a peak of some of their owners.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Aww bless he looks a lvoely size  nice face too!


----------



## Brodysmom

Draco is gorgeous!! He still looks really small to me.


----------



## huskyluv

Gorgeous pics everyone!

Here are a few of ours.

Faith here in this pic with my hubby and I.









Faith sitting on me









Faith & Glory in this one









And me with my boy Dakota and my mom's chihuahua Bootsie.


----------



## N*T*M*4U

All of them is so cute......

my BF just took these pics of us now....

tuctuc is 4 lb at 1 year and 8 months









MoJie is 6 lb (he's fat!! love to eat)...1 year and 1 month










NaNa is 5.5 lbs at 1 year and 7 months


----------



## MChis

Lovin' all these pics! Here are some of us & our crew...

This is Marley last month - he's the same size/weight now anyway. He is 5 1/2lbs & is sitting on my (smaller than average) 12yo's lap.










Maya with my 9yo. Maya is 4lbs 6oz.










Hubby with Maxie (5lbs 4oz) & Matilda (7lbs 4oz).










And me with Maribelle (5lbs 6oz) & Milo (9lbs).


----------



## Brodysmom

Great pics MChi's!! I love the pics and also having their weights is really helpful in learning how to eyeball size. 

Your daughters face in that pic with Maya is HILARIOUS!!! LOL!

They are all such cuties.


----------



## KayC

These are lovely photos of everybody....


----------



## MChis

Brodysmom said:


> Your daughters face in that pic with Maya is HILARIOUS!!! LOL!


I know, she's such a diva! LOL She was irritated I wanted to snap a pic...she just wanted to get on with her walk. :roll:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Awesome photos everyone! I Love Vals and Heathers pictures! So lovely it does show the sizes really well!


----------



## 18453

Fab pics.

Heather you'res made me laugh so so much your daughter has the attitude showing just how mine does when she doesn't want to do something!! Brilliant


----------



## TLI

Great pics from all! We have some big Chi babies, medium, small, and some tinies! So much to offer for everyone! This has been a fun thread!


----------



## TLI

Here is my "Big Man on Campus." 4 to 4.5 lbs. 

Took this just now. Granny holding him. Can you tell he's a tad spoiled?


----------



## 18453

Hahahahahaha Granny love is great.. He looks so comfy.. I see what you mean by Daisy and him.. i can see her being as 'full' as him!


----------



## rache

There is some great pics on here. I should do some of the chi's sat with my kids. x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

TLI said:


> Here is my "Big Man on Campus." 4 to 4.5 lbs.
> 
> Took this just now. Granny holding him. Can you tell he's a tad spoiled?


Aww bless i love Chance


----------



## TLI

Wanted to point something out for anyone trying to judge size from a picture. You have to take into account the "angles" of pics. I can make Jade look bigger than my other Chi's with certain angles. Anything that is closer to the camera lens, will appear larger. Or pics from over head. You can make 2 pups with considerable size difference look comparable with that angle. 

Tracy, say for instance Tracilea's new pics she posted today. From certain angles it appears as if Cujo is half Willy's size. If she were holding them in her lap, or holding them standing up, you could see that Willy is 4 times Cujo's size. 

Like for instance in shots that I take of Jade and say, Chance. Or even videos. He doesn't appear to be considerably bigger than Jade, but if I were holding them side by side you would be able to see that Chance is twice her size.


----------



## TLI

Daisydoo said:


> Hahahahahaha Granny love is great.. He looks so comfy.. I see what you mean by Daisy and him.. i can see her being as 'full' as him!





OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Aww bless i love Chance


He is SO spoiled! He spends most of his day sleeping in someone's lap. :lol: But we love and adore him, and you can't resist that face! :love7:

Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## chideb

Aww, Chance is my kind of "man!!" lol Putting aside their color difference, he and Neko do remind me of each other.. Neko is short bodied, short legged, but not thin. He just has a small frame, but is muscular. Bandy who is 5.5 pounds looks thinner than Neko at 4.5 pounds. But Bandy has a longer body to spread his weight on. There are sooo many different sizes and shapes in chi bodies..lol We have the small, the medium, and the large around here.. And talk about personality differences.. man, ours run from one end of the spectrum to the other in personalities!:coolwink: I have so enjoyed this thread..


----------



## 18453

chideb said:


> Aww, Chance is my kind of "man!!" lol Putting aside their color difference, he and Neko do remind me of each other.. Neko is short bodied, short legged, but not thin. He just has a small frame, but is muscular. Bandy who is 5.5 pounds looks thinner than Neko at 4.5 pounds. But Bandy has a longer body to spread his weight on. There are sooo many different sizes and shapes in chi bodies..lol We have the small, the medium, and the large around here.. And talk about personality differences.. man, ours run from one end of the spectrum to the other in personalities!:coolwink: I have so enjoyed this thread..


Totally off topic.. i dont have my glasses on but is Snow and Hollys birthday 30th November 09??


----------



## tulula's mum

wow wot fantastic pics, we have really enjoyed looking through this thread


----------



## Tiptoe

This is Coco 11weeks old, 2.2lbs and approx 5inches in height to her shoulder.



















Read the last msg bout angles not sure if i took these at a good angle??


----------



## 18453

OH coco you have that lovely heart shape on your face that Daisy did.. keep it don't grow it out please!


----------



## Tiptoe

Daisydoo said:


> OH coco you have that lovely heart shape on your face that Daisy did.. keep it don't grow it out please!


I know her face is so white isnt it? her face is similarish to daisies only hers blends in better being cream! My pics r so dark compared to every1 elses!


----------



## 18453

Tiptoe said:


> I know her face is so white isnt it? her face is similarish to daisies only hers blends in better being cream! My pics r so dark compared to every1 elses!


That darling little heart will go!! I just posted some pics in Bella Lunas thread about long haired chi's of Daisy at 12 weeks.. she had a heart head then..


----------



## Tiptoe

Daisydoo said:


> That darling little heart will go!! I just posted some pics in Bella Lunas thread about long haired chi's of Daisy at 12 weeks.. she had a heart head then..


Flip ur right just had a look at those pics hers was completely gone by 15 weeks? Cocos might last a bit longer as shes darker do u think?


----------



## chideb

Daisydoo said:


> Totally off topic.. i dont have my glasses on but is Snow and Hollys birthday 30th November 09??


Yep, that's right..., November 30, 2009, they were born on my wedding anniversary.. what a gift, huh??


----------



## flippedstars

Here's Taylor, Trigger's brother. He's just under 2 lbs at 12 weeks.
My brother, Caleb, is pretty small, at 4'10" or so, so keep that in mind when comparing size =)


----------



## TLI

chideb said:


> Aww, Chance is my kind of "man!!" lol Putting aside their color difference, he and Neko do remind me of each other.. Neko is short bodied, short legged, but not thin. He just has a small frame, but is muscular. Bandy who is 5.5 pounds looks thinner than Neko at 4.5 pounds. But Bandy has a longer body to spread his weight on. There are sooo many different sizes and shapes in chi bodies..lol We have the small, the medium, and the large around here.. And talk about personality differences.. man, ours run from one end of the spectrum to the other in personalities!:coolwink: I have so enjoyed this thread..


That's exactly the way Chance is.  I love his size! He is still tiny, but doesn't feel so breakable. 

I always notice that about the taller/thinner ones as well. More weight, but distributed different. Kinda like humans really. A tall slender woman will weigh more than a shorter woman even if the shorter woman isn't as slender. 

That is what is so neat about the Chi breed. So much variation. Oh I hear ya on personalities. All of mine are different. 



flippedstars said:


> Here's Taylor, Trigger's brother. He's just under 2 lbs at 12 weeks.
> My brother, Caleb, is pretty small, at 4'10" or so, so keep that in mind when comparing size =)


Eeeeeek! He is SO adorable!!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Wow loving everyones photos! Coco is adorable, a loving face


----------



## foggy

I love this thread, very interesting to see the size comparisons.

Here's a couple of pics of my friend holding (a very sleepy) Roo. She weighs 5 pounds.  

(Sorry about the terrible quality of the pics. I took them with my cell phone)


----------



## TLI

Awwwww, another great example of a tiny lil 5 lber.  So sweet!!!


----------



## sugarbaby

love this thread  ......

this is my brother with Keona 2 days ago she weighs 3lb 









now one i just tried to take myself lol so so so hard.














so hard to get a good pic of her front on  makes her nose look huge lol not her best angle


----------



## rache

My 12 yr old son with Pixie


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Aww awesome photos everyone ! They look so tiny


----------



## TLI

Ms. Pixie is such a doll!  Just a wee baby girl.


----------



## Yoshismom

My daughter (17) holding Yoshi and Chibi. Chibi is under 3 lbs and Yoshi is under 4 lbs.









And another compared to a Chinese Crested that was under 4 1/2lbs.


----------



## flippedstars

Yoshismom said:


> My daughter (17) holding Yoshi and Chibi. Chibi is under 3 lbs and Yoshi is under 4 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another compared to a Chinese Crested that was under 4 1/2lbs.


Yoshi and Chibi have the dang cutest ears I've EVER seen. So "helllllloooooo, Mah guai is heeearrr for you" or however you spell that little critter. Makes me happy! Thanks for sharing.

And they are proper tiny btw! eeek adorable!


----------



## sugarbaby

your babys are gorgeous yoshismom  i actually was looking at getting a chinese crested before i got keona  stunning breed of dog .


----------



## cherper

awww all these babies are so cuuute! It's funny how some look bigger than others when they actually aren't. lol


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

Angie- almost 6 yrs old average height for her age
Cali is 7 months old and weighs 3 lbs on the dot
























Ricky(4 1/2 lbs-2 yrs), Cali (3 lbs- 7 mths), Coco ( 7-8 lbs-5 yrs)


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> Angie- almost 6 yrs old average height for her age
> Cali is 7 months old and weighs 3 lbs on the dot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky(4 1/2 lbs-2 yrs), Cali (3 lbs- 7 mths), Coco ( 7-8 lbs-5 yrs)


oh my gosh theyre all so cute I want to give coco snuggles and kisses :hello1:


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> oh my gosh theyre all so cute I want to give coco snuggles and kisses :hello1:


Coco would love that she is a snuggle buddy but loves my hubby more because he is warmer then I am LOL.

Thank you!!


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb

I'll post some later! Nice looking chis!


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb

Me and Zeus. He's about 2-3 lbs. I'm not sure exactly his weight. . He's a year old.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

